# BB's Waiting Room



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, I know I'm a little early, but I'm so excited I can't resist! BB is due on April 14th she (Wunderosa Beatbox Bambie) is bred to Magmar's MXZB Zlinky Weazel (no pictures, sorry:tears: )

Here are some pictures from last week... She doesn't look as big ad she normally does, I'm assuming it changes with how the kids are shifted day by day. The pictures aren't the best, I was in a gigantic hurry!! Will try to get better ones soon. 












(there IS a tiny udder forming, just didn't get a good angle for it, was more looking for belly size)







Like I said, TERRIBLE picture...
Anyway, this is my (and her) first kidding so I'm really excited, but also really nervous!! Any advice from you veterans out there is really appreciated!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She's getting big!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Oh my goodness! She's getting big!


I know it!! And that was one of her SMALLER days!!! I will try to get better pictures later today


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So, if she still has a couple weeks left... I'm guessing at least twins...


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what Skyla and I were thinking... But triplets wouldn't be a terrible thing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So exciting!!  can't wait to see what she has  
we will be on kid watch together  my girls are due the 10th and 12th and so far all my girls have gone a few days late.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Updated pictures today!



















And lastly, a teeny udder picture!







{sorry, the lighting's bad on that one}


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

What a cute little teeny tiny udder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Teeny udders!  so cute! :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Hehe I'm proud of her teeny udder!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Updated belly pics!







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Holy goat!! She's big!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Holy goat!! She's big!


Hahaha I know! She moves REALLY slow now haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She sure is getting BIG!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

well tell her to get bigger, triplets would be nice! I would LOVE to double my herd


----------

